# دروس الترموديناميك



## ابن الجزائر البار (18 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم تعتبر الترمو ديناميك من اهم علوم الكمياء ومن هذا المنطلق لابد التحكم الجيد في هذا العلم خاصة لاصحاب الصناعة او بالاحرى المهندسين الذين يعملون في المصانع جامعة نانسي في فرنسا تعتبر من الجامعات الرائدة في هذا العلم واقدم لكم اخواني دروس الترمو ديناميك لكن بالفرنسية ويحتوي الدرس على المبدا الاول والثاني للغازات المثالية وكذا بالنسبة للغازات حقيقية 
pour les gaz parfit et les gaz rel 
http://www.ac-nancy-metz.fr/enseign/Physique/PHYS/Bts-Main/thermo1.ht
لا تنسونا بخالص الدعاء.


----------



## الإرادة (18 أغسطس 2009)

المهندس الفاضل:
أنا أحب هذه المادة كثيرا و أحب أن الإلمام بها، أتمنى لو أمكن توضيح دورها في المصانع لأني لا أعرف كيف سأطبقها عمليا خصوصا ما يتعلق بال Enthalpy and Entropy، في جامعتنا لا أجد الأساتذة على إلمام جيد بها إلا أستاذ واحد فقط الذي هو مختص بها. لقد لمست دورها في Distillation و عمليات الفصل المختلفة حيث أن تلك العمليات قائمة على مبادىء ال Thermodynamics. 
أتمنى لو يتم طرح أمثلة عملية لل Thermodynamics و شكرا لكم.


----------



## مهندس المحبة (19 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز وننتظر المزيد ........


----------



## mnci (19 أغسطس 2009)

جزيت الخير
............................

Thermodynamics​


----------



## جزائري مسلم (19 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك فالديناميكا الحرارية موضوع مهم جدا خاصة للمهندس اسال الله ان يوفقنا للاستفادة منكم لاني - و الحق يقال -لم افهم شيئا خلال السنة مع اني تحصلت في الامتحان على اعل نقطة لكني لم افهم سوى الحسابات اما لب الديناميكا الحرارية فانا بعيد عنه كل البعد .......


----------



## عيسى هاشم (21 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم انا عضو جديد وقليل الدخول الى الأنترنت أريد معرفة تطبيقات الترموديناميك :14:


----------

